# Hello from Potters Bar!



## tarpon (Dec 18, 2014)

Hello folks,

I'm Dan, i'm (now) from Potters Bar, and i'm developing a serious addiction to espresso.

Having recently moved out of central London and it's abundance of decent coffee shops on my doorstep, i'm now in suburbia in a (as far as i can tell) espresso baron wasteland.

Not one to quit on my morning espresso, i've got myself a Rancilio Silvia (looking for an electric grinder to partner with it now!) and am embarking upon a journey into home espresso. It looks like it will be a daunting adventure, but the knowledge present here seems limitless; i hope you will be able to help me along!

Best wishes,

Dan


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Dan. Put as much as you can into your grinder purchase - makes all the difference.


----------



## tarpon (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks buddy. Busy researching now!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi tarpon,

Where abouts in PB are you? My mum lives there so am occasionally in the area should need a coffee buddy...


----------

